# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ook ik wil me graag even voorstellen.

## Labero

Hoi,ik ben dus nieuw hier en stel me even voor.ik ben een vrouw van 57 jaar en ongeveer een jaar geleden voor het eerst met serieuze oogklachten naar de oogarts gegaan. Daar werd een hoornvliesdystrofie geconstateerd en ben ik doorgestuurd naar het oogziekenhuis in Rotterdam. Daar bleek ook een beginnend staar aanwezig te zijn en inmiddels ( afgelopen zomer ) is de lens vervangen en ik ben op de wachtlijst gezet voor een plk ( posterieure lamellaire keratoplastiek ).
Nu heb ik afgelopen week bericht gekregen dat ik 7 november verwacht wordt voor de ingreep.
Ik ben erg benieuwd naar ervaringen van mensen die dit ook gehad hebben.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Labora, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je zou eens kunnen kijken bij het artikel over Hoornvliestransplantatie. Daar staan ook reacties bij van mensen die het ook ervaren hebben. Wellicht kun je ook jouw ervaring daarin kwijt?

Veel sterkte gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

